# Full Colour High Resolution Photo Printing, larger than A3



## thesmalls (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Does anyone know a company that can produce shirts with Full Colour Photo Prints at a size larger than A3?

What I'd love is a company that can produce prints like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582086_454424187980356_1823838702_n.jpg

the print is on both sides and covers the entire t-shirt.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

